# Best Diesel Cars Up to £8000 Budget.



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi i have a new job and im going to get a second car, looking for a diesel and want the luxury i have in the tt, Well if you call it luxury haha! I have seen the 2007 Audi a3 quattro looks good! Any other decent similar cars must be quite low mileage for that budget too. sub 60k

chris


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

I could save you £2.5k, I just bought Mrs. S. a new VW Tiguan R-line so our Altea FR 170 TDi has to go, edited and took out the link to my advert in case it's not allowed


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

can you PM me!?
chris


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

touareg with V10 diesel


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

zslover said:


> can you PM me!?
> chris


Just PM'd you Chris, but I've also dropped details of our car in 'The Marketplace'


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

i'd go for either B7 A4 3.0 V6 TDi or an E90 BMW 330D


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Stochman said:


> I could save you £2.5k, I just bought Mrs. S. a new VW Tiguan R-line so our Altea FR 170 TDi has to go, edited and took out the link to my advert in case it's not allowed


Deposit now taken from the first person to view and test drive!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

A diesel Fiat Punto - may at least get good economy if you have to drive a diesel!!

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Altea FR170 now been, gone and went....Sold!


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Space age 2.2cdti Civic. Admittedly I quite liked the one I test drove.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

andyTT180 said:


> A diesel Fiat Punto - may at least get good economy if you have to drive a diesel!!
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


my Doblo van has been brilliant for work. Done 40k in 2 years & it's not needed a single thing other than the usual wear & tear items such as tyres, exhaust, pads! Then just usual service parts!

However......... there's no way on gods earth i'd spend £8k on a Punto! With £8k for a diesel it would definitely be Audi or BMW!


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

What is the second car for? If it is for in-frequent use then why not a petrol engine, if it is for commuting then you need a newish car and for £8k for a diesel you're talking a 30 month old Skoda Fabia, Ford Fiesta or Vauxhall Astra.

An '07 plate A3 looks good, but the potential problems with a 7 year old diesel will far outweigh any fuel saving. You think it will never happen, then bang, new turbo, ABS pump, power steering motor. Servicing and tyres will be expensive too.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

IF you are wanting TDi Luxury - how many miles you doing - older Audi A2 - great economy from the TDi, very good roomy small car.

Otherwise save some money and look at SAy Vauxhall Signum Elite 3l TDi - nice economy from the engine, good roomy car, mine was fautless and cheaper to maintain than the 'premium' german brands. I currently run a 2l tdi Insignia which does everything my A4 did but is significantly cheaper - also falls into the £30 tax band.


----------



## Sherbet77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Old shape fabia vrs 1.9tdi


----------



## rossmacko (Jun 25, 2011)

Golf or an A3 is all the car you'd ever need!


----------

